# Travel Talk > Find a Travelmate >  travelling somewhere in latter part of june

## TravelMate

I just found out that I have three weeks off from internship this summer in the last few weeks of june to early july. I need to travel somewhere to get away from the . It looks like my regular travelmates are not going to be able to go with me, so I'll be looking to travel with others.

I was thinking of travelling across India, but I also know that mid June to early July might not be the best time to go, but it's the only time off I'll ever get. But if someone is going somewhere interesting or has a better suggestion, I can go for that.

Let me know if you're interested.


*edit* no longer needed as I will be traveling with family in Europe now.

----------


## davidsmith36

They research their trips and want details, and more information. Most everyone fits somewhere between these two extremes, but I (usually) fall into the latter category. I plan, and I research, and I think, and then I overthink. When it comes to travel, sometimes thinking is bad. Not that you shouldn’t think at all

----------

